# How do I use egg as a protein treatment?



## tbaby_8 (Aug 21, 2008)

For those of you that use eggs as protein treatments, do you just take a regular egg and whip it with a fork and pour over your head or do you mix it with something.  

How do you use it?erplexed


----------



## Traycee (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Tbaby..This how I do my protein w/egg.

Check out my video 
Protein Treatment Mix and Braid-Out/ Part I

Hope this helps....

( you can sub with any oil)


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Aug 21, 2008)

_*I always mix the eggs with a moisturizing conditioner or cholesterol and a bit of oil. Using eggs just by itself may have a drying effect on the hair, mixing it up with a moisturizing conditioner and oil can help counteract any drying affects. I use an applicator bottle to apply the mixture to my hair in sections, after I’m done with one section I braid it up then move on to the next, much easier to apply this way instead of just pouring it over or using just your hands/fingers. 

~HTH~*_


----------



## IntoMyhair (Aug 21, 2008)

I did tracyee's method by watching her video. And it worked like charm. It was the first time i ever used a egg.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Guys.  I am going to try it.  I need some protein, because I think I have over done it with the moisture.  I will let you all know how it works out.


----------



## temfash (Aug 22, 2008)

IntoMyhair said:


> I did tracyee's method by watching her video. And it worked like charm. It was the first time i ever used a egg.




Me too, it was GREAT.


----------



## Dia (Mar 29, 2009)

I use egg in the place of the Aphogee hard protein. I simply crack an egg, beat it a little then pour it all over my head and air dry. It gets as hard as the Aphogee with out the price and the odor. Then I poo/DC with the Aphogee moisturizers or my favorite moisturizing poo/DC. Just like the Aphogee, you cannot touch your hair when it is hard, and you must rinse with cool/lukewarm water so that the egg will not coagulate in your hair.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 29, 2009)

I did it and I noticed  an immediate difference in my hair.  Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 29, 2009)

I think I'll try the egg condish my next wash!! That was a great demonstration.  And it's so simple and inexpensive!! 

I remember my mom used to condition my hair with an egg before I got my hair pressed when I was little. I'm going to cry when I crack that egg and put it on my hair because I miss my mother...she passed away when I was 20 years old


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 29, 2009)

Since I've run out of my trusty protein conditioner, I'll be using eggs as well and they are much cheaper anyway. I watched Traycee's video and I'll be using that method for my next treatment with some coconut oil.


----------



## The Princess (May 2, 2009)

Post Deleted.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (May 2, 2009)

I mix an egg in with my henna powder, mix well then add coconut oil and hot water.


----------



## The Princess (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Traycee, I watched her YOUTUBE video alot of times before I did this. This was my first time doing a protein treatment with a egg. 

I did the egg protein treatment last night. I like it alot. I guess I was more amazed than anything. When I was rinsing the egg treatment out. My hair was so strong. Then I followed up with my moisturizing conditioner and it soften up. This will be my stable protein treatment. Its alot cheaper too. 

I mixed two eggs in a bowl, olive oil and V05 Moisture Milks conditioner. (I used my own judgement for measuring). I applied to fresh shampoo hair, (I washed my hair, cause I had alot of cones on my hair from everyday products I was using) then put on a plastic cap for 15 min and rinse then applied my moisturizing conditioner. 

For my moisturizing conditioner, I used Nexxus Humctress(Im trying to use it up) mixed with coconut oil. Put on a plastic cap, and sat under my heat cap for 30 mins total. 20 mins high heat, 10 mins low heat. Then rinse out and wet bun. 

This is a very effective protein treatment. Also cheap, cause you have the basic stuff in your home already.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 18, 2009)

I want to try this treatment.  I feel like experimenting .  I'm going to make my egg protein treatment using 1 egg, avocado oil and/or coconut oil, and a bit of unsweetened yogurt.  I'll try it the next time I DC (which is Wednesday).


----------



## MizzCoco (Jun 19, 2009)

I did an egg, coconut oil and moisturizing condish treatment but i also added a pack af Knox gelatin to mine...that was the best protein treatment ever!!


----------



## gn1g (Jul 12, 2010)

i am going to try this today my hair is very brittle.


----------



## Americka (Jul 12, 2010)

I mix one egg with one pack of Palmer's Coconut Oil Deep Conditioning Protein Pack, a dollop of mayo and healthy tablespoon of honey. I like this mixture because the end result is a thick consistency. I've been using this combo for about five or six months. I've been using eggs since I started my HHJ. It is the only protein treatment I use.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jul 24, 2010)

How often should one do the egg treatment? monthly? bi-monthly?


----------



## sheanu (Jan 27, 2012)

I usually use an egg by itself on prepooed hair but I want to try adding aohsr with some neem, amla, shikakai and brahmi powder. Too much?


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 27, 2012)

For my fairy fine (I should trade mark this term!) uber nappy kinks eggs are my hard protein treatment. I mix them with just about anything for a super hair strengthening treatment.

I don't have a lot of hair so one egg is more than enough after sectioning my hair into 4 to apply.

Real simple:

1 Egg
1 tsp of Oil
1 tsp honey

Whip until well mixed. Apply to sectioned hair in layers (ie the relaxer method) baggy and generate BODY heat for at least 20 mins. Rinse. THOROUGHLY with water that is NOT warm. Co- Wash. Continue with the rest of your reggie HTH HHG!

NEVER EVER get under the dryer with an egg treatment!! I did that exactly ONCE! 

I don't use them on schedule because my hair gets protein from other sources like yogurt.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 27, 2012)

I add an egg to my regular DC once a month. It doesn't make my hair hair hard at all, but my hair does feel strong afterwards. My DC mix is conditioner, 3-4 oils, AVJ if I have some, and water. The conditioner and oils vary, but I get good results with any combination.


----------

